# What Happened....



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello all, I live in coastal central Florida. I have 3 traps out baited with LGO and bees wax. One of the traps is in a large oak tree about 50 yards from my home. I have a very nice view of that trap with binoculars....The trap had a lot of bee visits in the last 2 weeks of February...sometimes at least 20 or more bees were all over going in and out.....And then.....Nothing. For the last 2 days I've had a feeder on the roof sitting outside the trap with 1 to 1 sugar water and still zero visits........Why the sudden stop in daily visits ?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

why the feeder? and secondly, I'm guessing a flow started so they are ignoring the feeder.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

I have zero experience in bee keeping. I wanted to see if the feeder would draw the bees back to the trap......


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you have not, you might want to replenish the LGO every week pr so.
You may have seen the thread where some one put a "gnarly stick of firewood " on top of the bait hive with good results. discussion suggested resinous fruit tree wood, apple or peach. some one mentioned rubbing the bait hive with peach tree leaves.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You placed the trap and the bees investigated it. the LGO gave them the impression their may be something to rob. rest assured the bees that visited it know where it is and it's potential as a new home for their swarm. be patient seeing bees visit a hive does not mean it was their first choice. but they may be back.

My best swarm lure is my hay rake. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

First of all, I would not have any food around or in the trap, as it just confuses things (for you).

Second, remember that bees will sometimes start making daily visits to a swarm trap weeks before swarming, and in those cases, you can see a lot of bees at your trap - sometimes even cleaning it, and guarding it - for what seems like forever with nothing.

Keep in mind that your swarm trap is usually just one choice among several, and things can suddenly stop when they choose a different place to move to - or when some other beekeeper stops their bees from swarming.

I have had traps with so many bees coming and going day after day that you would swear there was a strong colony living in there - only to have them stop without warning, leaving me with an empty box.

All that to say, that it ain't over til the fat lady is in there laying eggs. And like fishing - you get a lot more bites than fish. 

And that's part of why it is so much fun.


Adam


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> Keep in mind that your swarm trap is usually just one choice among several, and things can suddenly stop when they choose a different place to move to - or when some other beekeeper stops their bees from swarming.


...or another beek captures the swarm before they have a chance to move into your equipment. :waiting:


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sure that's what happened.....I heard the Florida swarm flew non-stop to Utah. Must be a very special beek there to fly that far


----------



## Thebulimicbee (Nov 10, 2015)

I live in central coastal Florida to. I just caught a swarm of bees about the same time your bees stopped looking at your bait hive. Sorry!


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, those bees seem to be a bit mentally challenged.....now that's confirmed


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Thats impossible. I flapped my arms and flew myself. And I could only get 1 state away before I was completely exhausted.


----------

